# Show us the best potos you have of you playing live!



## theo (May 2, 2013)

Here are my favourite ones of me, All from the same night funnily enough. 
This was back when I played in a skate punk band and we opened for Frenzal Rhomb. I don't know if they're all that well known outside of Aus, But they're pretty big here.











This guitar really glows under UV too


----------



## Manurack (May 2, 2013)

Here's mine 

Practicing on stage in 2010





Playing some Lamb of God songs also in 2010!





And playing in -20 weather on a dumpster for my friends 





Last one, one of my favs


----------



## theo (May 2, 2013)

that last one needs fancy lights and some fog! maybe even lasers.


----------



## theo (May 8, 2013)

C'mon guys!


----------



## Leper (May 8, 2013)

Here are a few of mine (with 'Static' who is on here too)


----------



## Hemorrhage (May 8, 2013)

These are from our tour in Brazil:










This one is not of me but our other guitarist. I just think it's an awesome picture, with the backdrop and stuff.


----------



## theo (May 9, 2013)

Your top photo, the guy in the middle (you?) looks like Ola Englund! haha


----------



## rythmic_pulses (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Luafcm (May 10, 2013)




----------



## VBCheeseGrater (May 10, 2013)

my current fav...




funky face..


----------



## mike90t09 (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mklane (May 10, 2013)

From last weekend, pic is pretty crap though.


----------



## theo (May 12, 2013)

VBCheeseGrater said:


> my current fav...
> [



Dude your beard is solid as fuck!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 13, 2013)

Not my all time favorite, but the only recent one I have that I like. With my RG7421XL (now fluorescent green) and my Catalina Wine Mixer shirt.


----------



## theo (May 13, 2013)

Got any pics of the green 7421XL?


----------



## Luafcm (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Timelesseer (May 15, 2013)

These are from like 5 years ago when I still had long hair and was still playing live. Seeing these makes me really miss having long hair and REALLLYYYY makes me want to get back on stage soon.










and my alltime favorite pic of me playing guitar...


----------



## theo (May 15, 2013)

Then do it man!

I miss my long hair too. Playing death metal riffs without being able to windmill feels...wrong


----------



## Oxygen42 (May 17, 2013)

Luafcm said:


>



Dude! I was there! You guys put on a sweet show. Here's a couple of mine.


----------



## Luafcm (May 21, 2013)

Oxygen42 said:


> Dude! I was there! You guys put on a sweet show.


You guys ripped it up! I really wish we could have stayed for all the bands, we drove quite a distance to get to that show, lol. Look forward to playing with you guys again sometime!


----------



## kevinjames (May 29, 2013)

HILLBILLY FTW!!!!


----------



## Inazone (May 29, 2013)




----------



## død (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Louie Bloodspill (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Lon (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Basti (Jun 7, 2013)

@Inazone: you have the best t-shirts man


----------



## Kendalllikevines (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm a noob and don't know how to post full size images, sorry. Haha


----------



## skeels (Jun 8, 2013)

Old one... may have posted somewhere before....


----------



## ooidort (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, here's a couple:


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 9, 2013)

Best Potos are regular Potos. Their Poto oils are great rejuvenation cures and they can be raised as pets. Mama and Papa Potos are just annoying, their oils are ok, but can be redundant at times. 

Best Poto pic:

















































Ok seriously, some photos from Best Buy Theatre New York:











I've posted a ton more in this thread but these seem to leave a lasting impression most.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 10, 2013)

A couple of pics:
















The first two are from gigs as a session player for Dynfari (a post-black metal band signed to Aural music/Code 666) and the third one is from a gig with my band Daedra.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 10, 2013)

I only have old ones...which are pretty horrid (25+lbs ago/obvious bald due to stupidly trying to grow *something* out/etc) LOL.














Damn....I need new pics LOL. Too bad the band is breaking up so I can't get new ones taken LOL


----------



## jordanky (Jun 10, 2013)

Here are some pretty recent pictures of me that are pretty cool!


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny Sheppard Photography


----------



## theo (Jul 13, 2013)

New pics! I like to pull faces


----------



## GraveMind (Jul 14, 2013)

Let us feed the narcissism beast shall we


----------



## GraveMind (Jul 14, 2013)

why it no show pictures?


----------



## GraveMind (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## ExDementia (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Luafcm (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## theo (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Stealthtastic (Jul 26, 2013)

[QUOTE




[/QUOTE]


That rg is very similiar to the one Blackwinds10 is selling, except his is a 7620.

Excuse my early morning ramblings if it is, pic is small and I'm exhausted. It looks like a 7420


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 30, 2013)

Narcissism... I'm down.

From the Hot Mess burlesque show.





Angry, Young, & Poor 2013 festival. That is a panda on my stomach, painted by a little girl. She's got talent. I advised her to become a tattoo artist.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 30, 2013)

GraveMind said:


>



Nice of Warrel Dane to jam with you guys!  But seriously dude, awesome pics!


----------



## Traverser (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice silverburst, dude.


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Aug 9, 2013)

i look confused


----------

